# Scrub a dub dub, 5 dogs in 1 tub



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

And then afterwards I was wondering why I bothered. :/


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow, those are beautiful pics- and dogs!. They really seem to love bathtime. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ara28 (Feb 18, 2008)

Did you have them pose like that or is that just how they were? They are too cute.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Look like a bunch of drowned rats to me......JK!!


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

That is hilarious ! How in the heck do you get them to even stay still for that picture ? I have one pup and if I turn my back for a second he would be out of the tub and running all over the house


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

ROFL!! Love it!


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

The third pic is a great pic!


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

Bahahah, I know how you feel about the "why do I bother?". Misty is a short coat, and her fur dries within fifteen minutes.. But my mom's dog is some manner of American Eskimo Dog mix, and she will do the very same thing. I've taken to blow drying her--even though it takes nearly an hour to get her almost dry.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Very cute...especially the five heads peeping over the side.

Poor Trey...does he think he's a Papillon yet?

I think you need to get that BC so he has a herding compatriot


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

LoL! Too cute! What a RIOT!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Shaina said:


> Very cute...especially the five heads peeping over the side.
> 
> Poor Trey...does he think he's a Papillon yet?
> 
> I think you need to get that BC so he has a herding compatriot


Lol, he totally doesn't know he's a sheltie. He's really picked up papillon mannerisms. It's pretty funny when he tries and fails to walk on his hindlegs like they do!

There should be a herder for him though coming late summer. At the rate it's going it may not be a BC but rather something even closer to Trey.* We'll see. 

They do pose like that. That first pic, I walked away so that papillons wanted to see what was up. Trey was plotting his escape and tried jumping out right after.


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

These are officially my favorite pictures of all your wonderful pictures you post. I laughed my tooshie off!


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

The first one looks like it was a picture off a birthday card or post card or something.


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Too darn cute. If only it was that easy washing my boys.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh gosh Laurelin! I always LOVE LOVE LOVE your photos! Haha! That first one is my absolute fave!  
Haha

Oh and gosh I'm so bad at memorizing who is who...  it's so bad of me! I'm going to make it a point to learn which one of your babies is which! I promise 

But for right now, your going to have to just help me remember who that one with the tongue out is!!! LOL! In both pics! LOL, looks like she's saying ehh got soap in my mouth! Bleggh!
LOL
Nessa


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

Those are darling pictures. It's so funny how cute dogs (or ugly) are when wet.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Lol, there's actually two with tongues out. The first one is Bernard, and the second is Beau. 

1st pic L-r: Bernard, Trey, Beau, Rose, and Summer


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I "stole" the one of them lined up and have it as my wallpaper at work. It is just too damn cute not to look at it all the time. I'm showing it to everyone!


----------



## nickjuly (Dec 26, 2008)

I love seeing your pics. Always makes my day! My dd is here giggling looking at it.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

AMAZING photos... 

I love them all, but the last one of Trey rolling in the grass is AMAZING. The look on his face and the paw straight up in the air really portrays the pure RAPTURE he is experiencing!


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

Soooo cuteee!!!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

LOL That is so cute! I can't even imagine 5 dogs in a tub and still room for movement. LOL I love it.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

That first picture is frame worthy. Awesome shot!


----------



## Trelaboon (Mar 28, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> Lol, he totally doesn't know he's a sheltie. He's really picked up papillon mannerisms. It's pretty funny when he tries and fails to walk on his hindlegs like they do!


Haha, my oldest Sheltie is pretty small *about 17 lbs* and he totally stands up on his hind legs from time to time, it's funny...because even at 17 pounds, he looks a bit big to be standing like that.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Trelaboon said:


> Haha, my oldest Sheltie is pretty small *about 17 lbs* and he totally stands up on his hind legs from time to time, it's funny...because even at 17 pounds, he looks a bit big to be standing like that.


Lol! Yeah, it just doesn't quite work for him. He looks like an idiot when he does it but the poor guy sees everyone else do it.


I may have to make it my wallpaper too.


----------



## fruitbat (May 9, 2008)

HAHAHAHAH! Love it !


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

this is one of your best threads yet L. that 1st pic is a frameable piece of work!


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Very, very cute.


----------



## CocoaCream (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh, I just love those pics! Too cute and funny!


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

Unbelievable! I'm lucky to get one dog in the tub and she'd never stay in there for a picture.


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

Too cute! Awesome pictures!!


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow your tub must be huge! A Sheltie and 4 papillons!

Very adorable pictures as always!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

There are a couple escape artists in the group. Lucky thing they all know what stay means. They weren't happy about it, but they did it. Trey did try to escape right after that first picture.


----------



## dansamy (May 15, 2007)

Pics #1 and #3 are my faves.


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

So funny and cute! Those pics made my morning.


----------



## spookydee (Dec 16, 2008)

Amazing photos, especialy that first one, I can't wait to show my husband, really...you need to enter that photo in some sort of pet contest. The dog to the far right reminds me of I believe his name was Gizmo from gremlins...sooooooo cuuuuttteee


----------



## Beethoven (Jan 25, 2009)

TOO. CUTE. That's such an incredibly group you have... If only my puppy loved baths as much as yours look like they do!


----------

